# Aluminium shower frame scratch



## Iptsoe (Jun 28, 2015)

Evening,

What would you use to get this scratch out of an aluminium shower door frame?

There was a stubborn mark which has has the green scouring side of a sponge to remove :facepalm:








[/URL]


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Metal polish?


----------



## Iptsoe (Jun 28, 2015)

I've tried auto finesse Mercury But it's not made much of a difference


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Photoshop will sort that out :thumb:


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

You're probably going to have to find something that's a bit more aggressive and then polish it up from there.


----------



## goat (May 8, 2015)

Micromesh?


----------



## Iptsoe (Jun 28, 2015)

I'll give it a try


----------

